# unwanted find



## nidahotrapper (Sep 27, 2009)

well went and checked my trapline tonight and found this little stinker caught up in my conibar.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice specimen for a hat.


----------



## nidahotrapper (Sep 27, 2009)

haha i outa make me a skunk skin hat. good idea.is skunk pelts even worth skinning and fleshing to sell?? do you know what the average price is?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Don't know a damn thing about trapping other then it was be bada$$ to have a skunk hat and gloves.


----------



## nidahotrapper (Sep 27, 2009)

ya im gettin bout tired of them dam things ive trapped 6 in this last week, and not even meaning to trap a skunk jst a measly ole ****


----------



## Crazycowboy (Oct 31, 2009)

I've never bothered trying to skin/flesh/stretch skunks. Normally when I was lucky enough to catch one, i'd just leave the trap in place on the skunk, and set another in front of it. Seemed to be an almost guaranteed coyote catch within 3 days.


----------



## FurNFeathers (Jun 4, 2009)

Skunks skin and flesh about like a young ****. Just be carefull not to nick the glands(located on either side of the vent) on your first cuts. About 50% of bodygrip caught skunks spray so you had better have a strong stomach and an understanding wife or mother which ever you have to live with. If you skin the feet out you can get a little more money as some taxidermists will buy them this way. Good luck.


----------



## beever trapper (Jan 21, 2009)

leave em in the trap, throw em in a cold creek for two or three days. case skin em like anything else. they flesh pretty easy. plus these critters have some of the best lure makin ingredients on four legs,.....essence. personally, id rather sell em in the round, one slip of the knife and the fur shed is not a friendly place for a while!


----------



## nidahotrapper (Sep 27, 2009)

yea i skinned fleshed and stretched 3 of them and thats the last im gunna do.i seen on ebay people are selling soft tanned skunk pelts for between $30-60 bucks so i might give that a try. will try setting a trap infront of the trapped skunk next time thanks. and yea they are bout the easyest thing to flesh ive experianced so far


----------



## premoj (Feb 23, 2009)

well if you are lucky enough, and the skunk hasn't spraid yet you could find someone who takes the glands. I have a guy who pays $15 an once for it. you could give that a try. good luck with the stinkers.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Skunks aren't bad, you just have to be careful around the glands in the back. I'd advise doing the skinning outdoors vs indoors. Don't pull to hard on the hide and you'll be ok.

After you get done with the fur, get a 20cc suringe with about a 14-16gauge needle and suck the sacks out and put it into a dark glass container with a rubber cork. Then you can sell it. The stuff is worth some money. Or better yet, make some lure and add a few drops of essence to it and you'll have a great call lure.

xdeano


----------

